# Pacific Coast Models - Macchi C. 200



## spiralcity (Mar 17, 2016)

I have been doing a series of videos on YouTube since 08 entitled "What's In The Box". These videos are not reviews, just a look at the content in the box. I shot these videos basically for the eBay browser or on-line shopper who may be curious of what the contents of different manufactures may look like. They are designed as peeks into the box to get a good look at decals, instruction sheets. and sprue color.

The latest edition: Pacific Coast Models, Macchi C. 200


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's a built one for ya:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/macchiMC200PC32a.html










The only problem I had with it was that the instrument panel was about 1/8" wider than the assembled fuselage! I cut out the middle of the panel.


----------



## spiralcity (Mar 17, 2016)

John P said:


> Here's a built one for ya:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/macchiMC200PC32a.html
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on a nice kit.


----------



## spiralcity (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's a look at a Monogram Pro Modeler 1/48 P39 Airacobra.


----------

